# mounting moss



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

so this looks like an idea that won't work, but i was thinking to try to mount moss on the coco hut, if not the ground on the side without leaf litter. i was wondering how i would go about doing that, if i could do that, and if i can what moss i should use


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Java moss will work great. It takes a few weeks for it to take hold and adhere but it will. I try to keep it moist ( not soaking wet ) and have med light. I have jave moss growing all over wood and coco huts.

Also I also take sheet moss and wrap it around a wooden branch with small thinned wire ( about thickness of paper clip wire) After a good few weeks the roots will take hold and you can remove the wire. It will come back to life very green.


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

Do I just put it on top or what do I do to mount it? What is sheet moss?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

A few sponsors on here have sheet moss, joshs has it but there closed for the move and neherp has something similar. As for mounting it I've applied it the same as you would coco fider to your bavkground, just apply silicon and press the moss on. As long as you keep it moist it will grow. If yo putting on a flat surface just set it there and keep moist, this goes for most moss.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Look for moss in the genus Fontinalis. I have one that grows very well as an epiphyte (even without any sphag). It's what I have mounted on the branches in my benedicta tank (posted in my frog thread).


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Could I use some moss that is growing in my backyard? I know it's pretty clean as I don't use chemicals on that part of the yard.

Sent from my Fire HD using tapatalk 4


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You could just pile new zealand or chiliean sphagnum moss around and over the coco hut and then most any moss you have in the tank should grow over that. 

For the guy from Ill. Maybe...sometimes temperate mosses work, sometimes they don't...and there is always the chance to bring in some kinda pathogen or critter that isn't good for the viv...I've done it before without issue, but it is your call. Not all temperate mosses need a dormancy period, so you might get lucky.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kevin_T82 said:


> Could I use some moss that is growing in my backyard? I know it's pretty clean as I don't use chemicals on that part of the yard.
> 
> Sent from my Fire HD using tapatalk 4


No.

John


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> No.
> 
> John


Ok.

Kevin

Sent from my Galaxy S III using tapatalk 4


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I use koyoto moss in all my Vivs. And most of my cocohuts are covered in it. 

















Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

What are those plants?


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

If you're referring to me, dwarf Mondo grass. I like it for foreground use. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried the good old moss and buttermilk in a blender method. " i have no idea how this method would effect the frog or anyother animal in the viv. I just know the buttermilk help the moss grow better." You can just paint it were ever you want. I guess water would be safer. Might not grow in as fast but the extra time vs potentialy causing an issue is worth it. Just woundering if anyone has had any luck with the method. "My wife is a germaphobe and if she herd i put moss in the blender shed leave me faster than #$%&. " hahaha. Im still gona try it thou.  just dont tell her. Shes forgiven me for dumber things.  .


Morg i keep almost getting dwarf mondo how well does it handle the moist substraight. It looks great in your viv. Seeing it used makes me want to get some. I have tried other grass but mondo is the only low grass i can find to handle my daughters long tailed lizzard crawling on it. " he hates crawling on the substraight. I cant keep him off my crypts he uses them as bridges my wife thinks im crazy when i yell at him to stop craping on my plants as i spray the leaves clean. Hahaha "#$%& maybe i am hmm"


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

It does well in bright light. 
Low light + larger frogs = poor growth.

Placement is key. My auratus walk all over them. Weak/small bunches don't thrive well in mine. I would strongly recommend prerinsing/cleaning as wee-beasties hide well. I use T5 flo lighting at 18" and closer. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Paramedicff10 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does the java moss do ok in shaded and well lit areas


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe there is also a miniature acorus which works well...even in really moist conditions...


----------

